# Judge strikes down Prop. 8, allows gay marriage in California



## Vidboy10 (Aug 5, 2010)

A federal judge in San Francisco decided today that gays and lesbians have a constitutional right to marry, striking down Proposition 8, the voter approved ballot measure that banned same-sex unions.

U.S. District Chief Judge Vaughn R. Walker said Proposition 8, passed by voters in November 2008, violated the federal constitutional rights of gays and lesbians to marry the partners of their choice. His ruling is expected to be appealed to the U.S. 9th Circuit Court of Appeals and then up to the U.S. Supreme Court.

[Updated at 1:54 p.m.: "Plaintiffs challenge Proposition 8 under the Due Process and Equal Protection Clauses of the Fourteenth Amendment," the judge wrote. "Each challenge is independently meritorious, as Proposition 8 both unconstitutionally burdens the exercise of the fundamental right to marry and creates an irrational classification on the basis of sexual orientation."

Vaughn added: "Plaintiffs seek to have the state recognize their committed relationships, and plaintiffs’ relationships are consistent with the core of the history, tradition and practice of marriage in the United States.“

Ultimately, the judge concluded that Proposition 8 "fails to advance any rational basis in singling out gay men and lesbians for denial of a marriage license. Indeed, the evidence shows Proposition 8 does nothing more than enshrine in the California Constitution the notion that opposite-sex couples are superior to same-sex couples. … Because Proposition 8 prevents California from fulfilling its constitutional obligation to provide marriages on an equal basis, the court concludes that Proposition 8 is unconstitutional.”]

[Updated at 2:28 p.m.: Both Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger and L.A. Mayor Antonio Villaraigosa praised the judge's decision. "Because a judge had the courage to stand up for the constitution of the United States, prop 8 has been overturned!" the mayor wrote on Twitter.

“This ruling marks a victory for loving, committed couples who want nothing more than the same rights and security as other families,” added Rea Carey, executive director of the National Gay and Lesbian Task Force, minutes after Walker’s ruling was released. “From the start, this has been about basic fairness.”

Austin R. Nimocks, senior legal counsel for the Alliance Defense Fund who fought to uphold Prop 8 in Walker’s court, vowed to appeal, saying “We’re obviously disappointed that the judge did not uphold the will of over 7 million Californians who made a decision in a free and fair democratic process.”]

Walker, an appointee of President George H.W. Bush, heard 16 witnesses summoned by opponents of Proposition 8 and two called by proponents during a 2½-week trial in January.

Walker’s historic ruling in Perry vs. Schwarzenegger relied heavily on the testimony he heard at trial. His ruling listed both factual findings and his conclusions about the law.

Voters approved the ban by a 52.3% margin six months after the California Supreme Court ruled that same-sex marriage was permitted under the state Constitution.

The state high court later upheld Proposition 8 as a valid amendment to the state Constitution.

An estimated 18,000 same-sex couples married in California during the months that it was legal, and the state continues to recognize those marriages.

The federal challenge was filed on behalf of a gay couple in Southern California and a lesbian couple in Berkeley. They are being represented by former Solicitor General Ted Olson, a conservative, and noted litigator David Boies, who squared off against Olson in Bush vs. Gore.

A Los Angeles-based group formed to fight Proposition 8 has been financing the litigation.

Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger and Atty. Gen. Jerry Brown refused to defend Proposition 8, prodding the sponsors of the initiative to hire a legal team experienced in U.S. Supreme Court litigation.

Backers of Proposition 8 contended that the legal burden was on the challengers to prove there was no rational justification for voting for the measure. They cited as rational a view that children fare best with both a father and a mother.

But defense witnesses conceded in cross-examination that studies show children reared from birth by same-sex couples fared as well as those born to opposite-sex parents and that marriage would benefit the families of gays and lesbians.[/p]




Source


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 5, 2010)

nvrm


----------



## murkurie (Aug 5, 2010)

so the voting majority doesn't matter any more?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hmmm, what do think Tempers? To me it just an opportunity for wild sexy parties with no limits.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 5, 2010)

murkurie said:
			
		

> so the voting majority doesn't matter any more?



Yes, because the voting majority is often moronic and can't make true decisions, just whatever is fed to them by paid ads.

I say good, Prop 8 was retarded, hopefully this will be struck down and I can finally stop worrying about news again.


----------



## Deleted-247497 (Aug 5, 2010)

i think this is good, i do think that not allowing same sex marriage does infringe on peoples rights, i really dont understand the opposition, it seems like people are extremely bothered by something that in no way affects them


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 5, 2010)

murkurie said:
			
		

> so the voting majority doesn't matter any more?


Yes when the vote is for something unconstitutional. 

Anyone who bitches about this is dumb. This was gonna happen eventually. The older citizens in this state were the ones that voted for. Eventually those citizens would die, the law would come back, the more open younger citizens would then allow gay marriage. Why wait?


----------



## Prophet6000 (Aug 5, 2010)

i wonder what is gonnna happen next? people getting married to more than one person or animals? o-o who knows


----------



## imshortandrad (Aug 5, 2010)

I say let people marry who they want to marry.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 5, 2010)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> I say let people marry who they want to marry.


yes as long as it is boy girl


----------



## imshortandrad (Aug 5, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> imshortandrad said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No it shouldn't matter. If a guy is in love with another guy, I'm cool with that. Same with a girl being in love with another girl.


----------



## VashTS (Aug 5, 2010)

gay marriage is stupid and letting it be is stupid as well.  

gayness is just well gay.  you cannot enjoy kissing a man/woman of the same sex. facial hair + facial hair = disgusting.  its a psychological "this isn't what society is used to, TAKE THAT!" move.  and also can be used along side, "Look at me I'm different" and "im not afraid of what you think!".  thats gay in a nutshell. 

don't even get me started on gay women.  no one likes bitches.  not even bitches.


----------



## imshortandrad (Aug 5, 2010)

VashTS said:
			
		

> gay marriage is stupid and letting it be is stupid as well.
> 
> gayness is just well gay.  you cannot enjoy kissing a man/woman of the same sex. facial hair + facial hair = disgusting.  its a psychological "this isn't what society is used to, TAKE THAT!" move.  and also can be used along side, "Look at me I'm different" and "im not afraid of what you think!".  thats gay in a nutshell.
> 
> don't even get me started on gay women.  no one likes bitches.  not even bitches.




Just because you don't like kissing someone of the same sex doesn't mean other people don't.


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 5, 2010)

i dont see this thread going well. I see too much ignorance in here. Lets see how it goes...


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 5, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> murkurie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. I mean of course it was unconstitutional to allow this, idk what the hell they were thinking. I am against Prop. 8. Let those marry who they wish as long as it is not against their will. 

I personally have 3 very simple questions to ask someone in order to determine whether they have rights. 

1) Are you human?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2) Do you live in the United States? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



3) Are you citizen of the Unites States? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




If yes is the answer to all these questions then BAM you have rights. I don't care if your straight, lesbian, gay, black, white, asian, arab, latino, african, christian, muslim, buddhist, jewish, or atheist. Its that simple.


----------



## Crimsonclaw111 (Aug 5, 2010)

VashTS said:
			
		

> gay marriage is stupid and letting it be is stupid as well.
> 
> gayness is just well gay.  you cannot enjoy kissing a man/woman of the same sex. facial hair + facial hair = disgusting.  its a psychological "this isn't what society is used to, TAKE THAT!" move.  and also can be used along side, "Look at me I'm different" and "im not afraid of what you think!".  thats gay in a nutshell.
> 
> don't even get me started on gay women.  no one likes bitches.  not even bitches.







You sir, are a fucking moronic dick head.


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 5, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> i dont see this thread going well. I see too much ignorance in here. Lets see how it goes...


Man, I've had my popcorn ready since I saw this hit the front page...


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Aug 5, 2010)

Well some people are just complaining about the issue when it was already set in stone to begin with. Gay/Lesbians wants the same rights as us because this is the US where free opportunity is possible. It took time though however it did passed by law. The real question is how many other states will allow the same thing?


----------



## Hakoda (Aug 5, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Gay/Lesbians wants the same rights as us because this is the US where free opportunity is possible.


That and we're all human. I doubt the founding fathers set the Constitution to heterosexual only. We're not different, we're the same. Sure, our view on life may be different but were the same species; still part of the human race. How can one human be given rights when another isn't just because they view life differently?


----------



## imshortandrad (Aug 5, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> Well some people are just complaining about the issue when it was already set in stone to begin with. Gay/Lesbians wants the same rights as us because this is the US where free opportunity is possible. It took time though however it did passed by law. The real question is how many other states will allow the same thing?



I completely agree with this. I hope other states will start to allow it, now that this happened.


----------



## iFish (Aug 5, 2010)

Why was this posted here? this is a gaming forum. not a talk about sexuality laws forum. 

No offense. why does it matter?

Gay's will be together even if they cannot get married.


----------



## Prophet6000 (Aug 5, 2010)

This law will spread like a wildfire. since alot of people are gay.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 5, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Why was this posted here? this is a gaming forum. not a talk about sexuality laws forum.


So what? 
No single forum talks only about a single thing. GBAtemp isn't just a gaming forum. It has other sections that are bursting with posts such as BMTM and GOTC. This is perfectly suitable here.


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 5, 2010)

VashTS said:
			
		

> gay marriage is stupid... *SNIP* TL;DR WORDSWORDSWORDS
> Hilariously ironic. Good show.
> 
> Also, your "bitches" rant makes no sense whatsoever.
> ...


I hope you mean "Word of this law being overturned will be spread like wildfire because gay and lesbian laws have a large impact on all, regardless of their sexual preferences."

At least, I think that's what you were going for...


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 5, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol
but still i just cant stand homosexuals (i is homophobic)
vashts i agree with you on the part of gay marriage being stupid


----------



## Prophet6000 (Aug 5, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that is what i meant -x


----------



## Jakob95 (Aug 5, 2010)

Never knew there were so many gay people in GBAtemp.


----------



## davidsl_128 (Aug 5, 2010)

I think it's awesome that they'll let them be. I myself am kind of homophobic, but saying that an X couple has less rights than a Y couple because X is different is like saying that X woman has less rights than Y man just cuz X is female. I know, that probably seems unasked for, but in the end it's just discriminating people because of who they are.

You say you don't like homosexuality? Well most people don't, they're heterosexual. So what does a guy care if two men kiss each other? It's not like the guy has to go kiss a man himself. You don't have to like it, just learn to accept it.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 5, 2010)

found this on another site that posted the same topic


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> No,i dont think they should do this later on kids will think being a homosexual is normal.
> this is just madness and also didn't they say marriage was sacred and your just gonna let a bunch of guys with makeup marry each other. Homosexuality is a Disease!
> and what's worse is that its being spread by television.
> most gays always work in entertainment or fashion
> ...


i agree with this 100%


----------



## Deleted-247497 (Aug 5, 2010)

wow i didn't realize how many bigot assholes were on this forum, just because you dont like a group of people, you want those people to be un happy, thats just horrible. why does it bother you that a certain group of people now has the same rights you have? do you want your HUMAN rights to be exclusive to you? 

homosexuality is not a disease, bigotry and ignorance are diseases.

that is all.


----------



## Prophet6000 (Aug 5, 2010)

snico1995 said:
			
		

> wow i didn't realize how many bigot assholes were on this forum, just because you dont like a group of people, you want those people to be un happy, thats just horrible. why does it bother you that a certain group of people now has the same rights you have? do you want your HUMAN rights to be exclusive to you?
> 
> homosexuality is not a disease, bigotry and ignorance are diseases.
> 
> that is all.



Why so serious?


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 5, 2010)

Cool, I guess it's a start.

I'm all for civil unions, for straights and gays. If you wanna go have a ceremony, find a church and do that too. Just don't make me sign a paper saying "god sanctions this" just to get partnership/parental rights with my significant other.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 5, 2010)

davidsl_128 said:
			
		

> I think it's awesome that they'll let them be. I myself am kind of homophobic (I literally want to puke when I see two men doing their thing), but saying that an X couple has less rights than a Y couple because X is different is like saying that X woman has less rights than Y man just cuz X is female. I know, that probably seems unasked for, but in the end it's just discriminating people because of who they are.
> 
> You say you don't like homosexuality? Well most people don't, they're heterosexual. So what does a guy care if two men kiss each other? It's not like the guy has to go kiss a man himself. You don't have to like it, just learn to accept it.



Best concession so far.  By the way, all behaviors; all of them, are learned.  We are who we choose to be, and it's never been more true.  Do yourselves a huge favor and make your own decisions based upon personal experience, don't let others make your decisions for you!  The truth of the matter is that people choose what they're afraid of; there is nothing to fear, but fear itself.  As for me, I learned acceptance when I saw two guy friends kiss not 2 feet in front of me at College.  People needn't be afraid of homosexuals coming on to them, it's an illogical fear! I'll be honest, I stared for a moment, but after that experience I was able to look past everything; they're my friends, they love and care about each other...even now, when they aren't together, they still get along great!  What else do you need to know?


----------



## dan80315 (Aug 5, 2010)

eww gheys


----------



## jphriendly (Aug 5, 2010)

Adult topic + GBAtemp = not ending well



			
				Chris Rock said:
			
		

> Gay people got a right to be as miserable as everybody else.


----------



## purplesludge (Aug 5, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> No,i dont think they should do this later on kids will think being a homosexual is normal. *I guess that means people will ignore their instincts.*
> this is just madness and also didn't they say marriage was sacred and your just gonna let a bunch of guys with makeup marry each other. Homosexuality is a Disease! *This sounds like they are basing it on religion. Nice stereotype in there. You can get a disease you can not catch "the gay"*
> and what's worse is that its being spread by television. *Watching television obviously makes you a homosexual.*
> most gays always work in entertainment or fashion *Didn't realize the gay population is unable to develop a skill or trade.*
> ...


----------



## supersonic5000 (Aug 5, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> found this on another site that posted the same topic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DSGamer64 (Aug 5, 2010)

imshortandrad said:
			
		

> I say let people marry who they want to marry.


This! 

The only people who want to fight it are right wing conservative dumb asses and no doubt they will. People also need to understand that it`s legal and ethical to marry your cousin in some parts of the USA, yet no one whines about that despite the fact that it`s disgusting and wrong.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Aug 5, 2010)

supersonic5000 said:
			
		

> ball2012003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don`t stuff that archaic Bible bullshit down people`s throats, people who think that the Bible should make laws and determine how they live their lives are a bunch of fucking brainless zombies who want to follow traditions that are centuries old. This is the 21st century, get with the times and stop spouting ancient bullshit that only old people still believe in.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't mind if gay people get married, as long as I don't have to see it. Won't bother me at all.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 5, 2010)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> supersonic5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you shove that atheist bullshit down your throat
your a brainless zombie


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 5, 2010)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> Don`t stuff that archaic Bible bullshit down people`s throats, people who think that the Bible should make laws and determine how they live their lives are a bunch of fucking brainless zombies who want to follow traditions that are centuries old. This is the 21st century, get with the times and stop spouting ancient bullshit that only old people still believe in.


Wow, I understand that it's an opinion and all, but the way you go about insulting a group of people that believe in a religion makes you no different than those that have been insulting a group of people that believe in a gay lifestyle.

Seriously, the lack of consideration and common sense in this thread... downright hilarious.


----------



## monkat (Aug 5, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> I don't mind if gay people get married, as long as I don't have to see it. Won't bother me at all.



Hate to start something, but people always say that. Do you really care if you see it, or has it just become a phrase?

I would be fine seeing a gay/lesbian wedding - why not? Well, I wouldn't be fine, but I wouldn't be fine at traditional weddings....so boring.


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 5, 2010)

Clean up the woeful 52% divorce rate before you complain about gays disrupting the institution of marriage.  At least tell those TLC baby crapping whores to lay off the smooth dickin'

Also do more liberal stuff like legalize marijuana, do campaign finance reform, lower taxes on people making under 250k after taxes, etc etc


----------



## omgpwn666 (Aug 5, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol Nah dude, I really don't want to see two men kiss.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 5, 2010)

First and foremost, let me say that people arguing that we need Pop. 8 make me extremely angry.  That being said, I'd like to issue an apology to said advocates before I spend my time to explain why I vehemently disagree. 

(1) Homosexuality is normal, it's existed for thousands of years, whether you LIKE it or NOT.  This won't change.
(2) In all seriousness; homosexuals are NOT clowns. They do not necessarily wear excessive makeup.
(3) Television only offers information. For example, "Guns don't kill people.  People kill People."
---> TV is just the medium for the spread of popular-culture/beliefs....PEOPLE spread BELIEFS. 
(4) Making vague generalizations and stereotypes only hurts your argument and makes you look ignorant.  

Separation of Church and State > United States. / John Locke (English Philosophe) and Thomas Jefferson.


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> The concept of separating church and state is often credited to the writings of English philosopher John Locke. According to his principle of the social contract, Locke argued that the government lacked authority in the realm of individual conscience, as this was something rational people could not cede to the government for it or others to control. For Locke, this created a natural right in the liberty of conscience, which he argued must therefore *remain protected from any government authority*. These views on religious tolerance and the importance of individual conscience, along with his social contract, became particularly influential in the American colonies and the drafting of the United States Constitution
> 
> I sincerely think that Religious Tenets such as the Bible are good, sound, moral and ethical principals.  However, every one of us lives a different life; that different life is subject to different experiences; furthermore, in effect leading to different contexts and sub-circumstances.  Religion, in this contemporary modern age is at best guide lines for the diverse populations of society guidelines.  There are reasons why the church and religion in general isn't as powerful as it was centuries ago!  For example, the decline of the Catholic church (although still powerful) might have something to do with the countless potential sins in day-day life.  Not everyone is a chaste-father.
> 
> ...



Oh, and to clear things up, I'm agnostic, I think somethings out there somewhere, but I'll be damned if it can't wait for me =P If god wants to find me, then he'll find me through my experiences and my choices, my relationships with my family, my friends and the world around me. Oh, and one last thing, to tide over the negativity in this thread... as of late, http://www.givesmehope.com/ 

-/2aven


----------



## Sephi (Aug 5, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm cool with gay kissing.


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 5, 2010)

Sephi said:
			
		

> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Sephi, wanna kiss?


----------



## MrCooper (Aug 5, 2010)

I really don't have a problem with gay guys being gay but I get burned by the flames a little bits


----------



## DSGamer64 (Aug 5, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> you shove that atheist bullshit down your throat
> your a brainless zombie


Sorry, did you just call me an atheist? Don't you dare mix me with those idiots. I am non religious, I don't assert myself with an organized group or association that has to do with religion. I think every one of them is a bunch of lies and old nonsense that has zero meaning in today's society. Religion has been the cause of so many problems for thousands of years and these days there are so many things going on that make religions a joke, especially Catholicism.


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 5, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Hey Sephi, wanna kiss?
> I demand footage....
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't it? That popcorn idea was great! I just love me some ignorance. *eats popcorn*


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 5, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Sephi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








->my face while reading this thread


----------



## Sephi (Aug 5, 2010)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> Sephi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yarimasho


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 5, 2010)

Didn't "marriage" originate from religion? If so, why is government trying to tread of religious grounds when "separation of church and state" is in effect? And what about civil unions, which have "exactly" the same benefits as marriage as recognized by the state? I don't have a problem with gays, but all I see nowadays is them wanting this, and wanting that, when they already have just as much benefit as people bound in marriage. The only thing I can think of that they don't have is that religious touch that marriage has, which is kinda ironic because most religions view homosexuality as a sin.


----------



## MrCooper (Aug 5, 2010)

I did, I did!


----------



## Logan 5 (Aug 5, 2010)

Remember kids the christian religion is the only religion.  I'm starting my own religion, time travel gay dragon discipline of science and weed.


----------



## Tanas (Aug 5, 2010)

DSGamer64 said:
			
		

> ball2012003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You say that you don't believe in god which make you and atheist whether you like it or not, and by calling them idiots just shows how much of an idiot you are, because you are one.


----------



## monkat (Aug 5, 2010)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> Didn't "marriage" originate from religion? If so, why is government trying to tread of religious grounds when "separation of church and state" is in effect? And what about civil unions, which have "exactly" the same benefits as marriage as recognized by the state? I don't have a problem with gays, but all I see nowadays is them wanting this, and wanting that, when they already have just as much benefit as people bound in marriage. The only thing I can think of that they don't have is that religious touch that marriage has, which is kinda ironic because most religions view homosexuality as a sin.



The Abrahamic religions do - not too many others. Also, as far as civil unions go, that's a state-by-state thing. One state might not recognize a partnership granted by another state, and things like that. Needless to say, that can bring up some problems. In addition, being only state-wide, they are unable to file joint-taxes and therein get a tax deduction

Nonetheless, I do have some questions about this whole thing.

Is it legal marriage or a marital ceremony (or both) that the US law prohibits? If it's legal marriage, then there is really no reason to have it illegal - it is non-religious, just using the same word (See: Synonym). If it's the ceremony that has everyone in a huff...well, again, there is really no reason for the government to get involved (like you said), especially seeing as a, say, Hindu couple would be prohibited form marriage for no reason.


----------



## VashTS (Aug 5, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> [M said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks.  
what you like to do is your own perogative.  i don't care if you like to hook up with same sex, i would not discourage someone to explore sexuality.  but i do not believe in gay.  you genes tell your body you need to create more life, that is a fact.  you cannot do that with same sex.  therefore your genetic makeup says you are not gay.  

sorry to burst everyones bubble.  gay is a trend.  nothing more.  

marriage on the other hand is a legal bind between two people.  it really has nothing to do with love.  if you love someone, really you should not marry them for that reason alone.  getting married means you are legally obligated to each other.  for gays to request that they should have that right is just plain dumb in my opinion.  

sorry gays on this forum but wake up and smell the coffee.


----------



## Tanas (Aug 5, 2010)

VashTS said:
			
		

> ball2012003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No its not a trend its just your ignorance that thinks it is.


----------



## 754boy (Aug 5, 2010)

Well I'm the type of person who doesn't care what other people do. You live your life and I'll live mine. You do what you like and I'll do what I like. 

But in my heart I feel that gay marriage is wrong. Seriously just think about it. If everyone was gay, how would the human race survive?? Sperm + egg=baby. And don't come in here trying to pull that "artificial insemination" bullshit. At the end of day you would still need a man and a woman for that to work.


----------



## Sephi (Aug 5, 2010)

754boy said:
			
		

> Well I'm the type of person who doesn't care what other people do. You live your life and I'll live mine. You do what you like and I'll do what I like.
> 
> But in my heart I feel that gay marriage is wrong. Seriously just think about it. If everyone was gay, how would the human race survive?? Sperm + egg=baby. And don't come in here trying to pull that "artificial insemination" bullshit. At the end of day you would still need a man and a woman for that to work.



Gay guys are allowed to ejaculate in the sperm bank too. and it's not like that many people are going to be gay.


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 5, 2010)

754boy said:
			
		

> Well I'm the type of person who doesn't care what other people do. You live your life and I'll live mine. You do what you like and I'll do what I like.
> 
> But in my heart I feel that gay marriage is wrong. Seriously just think about it. If everyone was gay, how would the human race survive?? Sperm + egg=baby. And don't come in here trying to pull that "artificial insemination" bullshit. At the end of day you would still need a man and a woman for that to work.


i see what your getting at but not everyone is gonna be gay. thats like saying just because everyone isnt working to help the economy the ones that dont work shouldn't be here. its their choice. just because their relationships cant produce children doesn't mean the shouldn't have the choice. if not the country shouldnt pride itself on equality if we dont fully practice it.


----------



## monkat (Aug 5, 2010)

754boy said:
			
		

> Well I'm the type of person who doesn't care what other people do. You live your life and I'll live mine. You do what you like and I'll do what I like.
> 
> But in my heart I feel that gay marriage is wrong. Seriously just think about it. If everyone was gay, how would the human race survive?? Sperm + egg=baby. And don't come in here trying to pull that "artificial insemination" bullshit. At the end of day you would still need a man and a woman for that to work.



Absolutely. If everyone was gay, the species obviously wouldn't survive, at least not for too long. But you say that you'll live and let live, but then say that you would vote to restrict people based on what your heart tells you?


----------



## VashTS (Aug 5, 2010)

@tanas  can you prove otherwise?  because it seems to me like the actual "gay" couple, or people saying they are openly gay has only been around for a small portion of existence of people.  

genes on the other hand, have existed since the beginning and they tend to dictate what you like and don't like....

the human mind is a silly toy.  there are many factors that cause a persons behavior to act upon trends.  and i think people who are "gay" have had some kind of experience where they feel the need to rebel towards normal trends and it causes a psychological "issue" (ill refrain from saying a problem, but it is somewhat).  

oh and another point regarding gay as a trend, i didn't start hearing, "i was gay since like ummmm 2 years old" until a few years ago.  now everyone says it.  

trend, period.

being experimental in a sexual nature, that i can understand and i embrace.


----------



## dmace81 (Aug 5, 2010)

Sorry. I think its turning into a trend too.  Just like goths and emos. lol.


----------



## yuyuyup (Aug 5, 2010)

every single person will be bisexual in the next 50 years


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Aug 5, 2010)

This topic is going to be derailed soon; other issues, if this law is passed in all states. Seperate education, churches, banks, and etc. It will just cost more money for the government if they are heading into that direction. Plus I see a lot of divorce court cases about 'this partner was cheating on me' and 'that partner has an affair with that person'.  I won't be surprised if the military allows homosexuals to freely serve w/o the don't ask don't tell policy. 

To me this is only a taste of equal opportunity being put to use. However, despite some of us feeling that this move is complete asinine, we need to deal with it. I can't say it will be an easy situation to mend with but its not like you won't discriminate them if they can do customer service a lot better than a straight person.


----------



## monkat (Aug 5, 2010)

yuyuyup said:
			
		

> every single person will be bisexual in the next 50 years



Honestly I think sexuality in its current state is a product of our black-and-white society. We love to segregate things.

More specifically though, I began thinking on this point when pondering the fact that men don't wear comfortable swimwear in N.A. In current society, men have taken the backseat in terms of expressing sexuality. While I'm no fan of doing anything with any man's privates other than my own, I have no problem admitting that men can be physically attractive to anyone. As men, in contradiction to female behavior, we shy away from close-contact with other men, so much as to avoid a hug with anyone but closest friends and relatives in certain situations - there is no reason for that other than sheer homophobia on a large scale. Women don't seem to be bound by the same laws, and will openly admit that they know when another woman looks sexy on the beach or whatnot. It doesn't mean that they are sexually aroused, but y'know.

Everyone *is* bisexual (other than asexuals) - it's just how it is - doesn't mean we all go around getting bumfucked.

Marriage is a stupid idea anyway. In a real relationship, jealousy should be crushed by the trust you have in eachother, and an open (sexually/physically - not necessarily emotionally) relationship should be acceptable.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 5, 2010)

Many people believe that genes decide who is and who isn't, just like how the slightest difference determines who is a man and who is a woman (though we don't need genes to figure that out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





).

But you know, associations are a pretty big influence in the matter.


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 5, 2010)

In my state, if you want a civil union, you have to read and sign a document, to be put on file, that you are being married in the eyes of god, or some such nonsense. Really, all you have to do is take the religious angle out of it and the christians will be happy enough in a few years.

So, this thread is getting out of hand and will be closed soon. I really only left it open to entertain {M}artin.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 5, 2010)

Monkat  is also from Virginia? Seriously?! Man, Hugs Ahoy. Completely agree with the bisexual sentiment. Well, women are more aesthetically aware than most guys are...


----------



## Rydian (Aug 5, 2010)

VashTS said:
			
		

> because it seems to me like the actual "gay" couple, or people saying they are openly gay has only been around for a small portion of existence of people.Sappho was a female homosexual greek poet born around 620 B.C.
> In fact "lesbian" comes from the island Lesbos, where she was born.
> http://gogreece.about.com/od/aegeanislands...lesbosgreek.htm
> 
> ...



*Please learn your history and facts before you try to post again.*


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 5, 2010)

why all the gay hate in here?  people need to focus more on themselves and not so much on what other people are doing


----------



## GBAer (Aug 5, 2010)

Old8oy said:
			
		

> why all the gay hate in here?  people need to focus more on themselves and not so much on what other people are doing


The hate is mainly down to ignorance and religious bigotry, the religions seem to think that they have to hate because a two thousand year old book tells them that they have to.


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 5, 2010)

GBAer said:
			
		

> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..and youth. Some of these guys are gonna grow up and have kids, and some of those kids will be gay. They'll figure it out then.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 5, 2010)

i have a hard time believing that anyone who hates gays doesn't daydream about boys themselves.


----------



## Logan 5 (Aug 5, 2010)

Christians love to refer to themselves as sheep and Jesus as their shepherd.  Now since Jesus isn't the one running the organization, he's not the one they are following its the top clergy.  And they do indeed follow those bigots like the sheep that they are.  They don't hate based on belief they hate based on what the top of the flock hate.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Aug 5, 2010)

GBAer said:
			
		

> Old8oy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First of all you is a hypocrite! The Lord NEVER told us to discriminate anyone and that includes the homosexuals. 
He did however told us not to practice it, free will people. If the Lord was to told us to hate Homosexuals then free practice for love thy neighbor will be wrong.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Aug 5, 2010)

no.  some guy told a story where God said, "Don't be gay" and dumb people believed him and wrote it down.


----------



## Gore (Aug 5, 2010)

while I do think gay people should be able to marry if they want (not as if marriage is a good thing for anyone) I think the idiots in this thread saying "everybody is bisexual" and "in the next 50 years we'll all be bisexuals" are a bunch of twats

I plan on living for the next 50 years and I'm pretty sure of myself I won't suddenly start liking boys, and statistics show that neither will most people

no to prop 8, and no to idiot ideology


----------



## Logan 5 (Aug 5, 2010)

The basis of Christianity being anti homosexual is in the old testament in the same book as a ton of other completely ignored rules like keeping the sabbath and what food to eat.  These rules were more about the Hebrew society than the Hebrew spiritual beliefs.  In ancient Hebrew society males and females had very specific roles that made things work, and if men were not taking wives there would be too many useless women around b/c without a husband in that time in that society a women would have virtually nothing to do.  Also the bible says be fruitful and multiply and homosexuality is not conducive to procreation.  I don't believe that the subject of homosexuality is brought up more than 4-5 times in the whole bible, however it does prohibit homosexuality.  Why would a gay person want to be married in this kind of out dated backwards belief system?  We you need you gays over here with us progressives and humanists, but you are begging to get shit on by the Christians?


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Aug 5, 2010)

Logan 5 said:
			
		

> The basis of christianity being anti homo sexual is in the old testament in the same book as a ton of other completly ignored rules like keeping the sabath and what food to eat.  These rules were more about the hebrew society than the hebrew spiritual beliefs.  In ancient hebrew society males and females had very specific roles that made things work, and if men were not taking wives there would be too many useless women around b/c without a husband in that time in that society a women would have virtually nothing to do.  Also the bible says be fruitful and multiply and homosexuality is not conducive to procreation.  I dont believe that the subject of homosexuality is brought up more than 4-5 times in the whole bible, however it does prohibit homosexuality.  Why would A gay person want to be married in this kind of out dated backwards belief system?  We you need you gays over here with us progressives and humanists, but you are begging to get shit on by the Christians?



I'm not going to go back and forth with this idiotic argument about Christians hating gays and whatnot! I knew this topic was going to get derailed and you have proven that fact! Religion was never the topic in the first place, it was about how gay marriage is being accepted inside society! 

Please close this topic, I have enough of the tempers claiming to know more knowledge about religion than the others. Like I said Hypocrite, stop thinking that ALL christians are bais against homosexuals which is not true. Sure we do have a deep distestment for this kind of illegal act however, we don't dictate what's right or wrong to this world! We are only showing what we believe what's right, its up to you to make the final decision. So stop acting prideful, put your religious setiments away and discuss what's on topic¡


----------



## TM2-Megatron (Aug 5, 2010)

Some of the hateful, ignorant and moronic posts in this thread disturb me.  Seriously, some of you guys need to grow up and stop parroting your suburbanite parent's conservative, bullshit opinions.  Same-sex marriage has been around in Canada for over 5 years now, and I can assure you we haven't descended into the abyss... nor has the devil risen up to rule over our godless, socialist society.

And those of you comparing homosexuality to incest or bestiality?  Grow the hell up.  As for polygamy, assuming all the people involved are consenting adults, I really see nothing particularly objectionable about it.  I wouldn't do it myself, but it's none of my business if other people do.

This ruling is definitely a step in the right direction, but the US is still embarrassingly behind.  With countries like Argentina and Portugal, where Catholicism is still very prevalent, legalising same-sex marrige.... seriously, what's taking you guys so long?


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 5, 2010)

Well to be fair this thread ended up alot tamer then the last gay marriage centric post that i remember. Pages and pages of flaming and very little discussion that only ended because people logged off. So clap it up tempers! Your doing better!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 5, 2010)

What the world
needs now,
is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's the only thing
that there's just
too little of.


----------



## GBAer (Aug 5, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> GBAer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes the satans altered ego did say that homosexuals are to be discriminated against.

viticus 20:13: "If a man lies with a man as one lies with a woman, both of them have done what is detestable. They must be put to death; their blood will be one their own heads."

Please watch this video and hopefully it will set you free from your ignorance.


@Cannonbeat234, the whole anti gay marriage thing has everything to do with religion.


----------



## Raiser (Aug 5, 2010)

VashTS said:
			
		

> gay marriage is stupid and letting it be is stupid as well.
> 
> gayness is just well gay.  you cannot enjoy kissing a man/woman of the same sex. facial hair + facial hair = disgusting.  its a psychological "this isn't what society is used to, TAKE THAT!" move.  and also can be used along side, "Look at me I'm different" and "im not afraid of what you think!".  thats gay in a nutshell.
> 
> don't even get me started on gay women.  no one likes bitches.  not even bitches.


How old are you again? 6?

Who are you to judge whether "gayness" is good or bad?
Just because you find something weird / gross / disgusting doesn't make it so.

Society isn't used to gay relationships simply because it's been repressed for so long with reasons that pretty much infringe on normal human rights.

Let's get one thing straight- just because two women end up as sluts doesn't make it so for all women; the same goes for gay men.
Please just stop talking until you grow up.


----------



## Logan 5 (Aug 5, 2010)

you can blame religion for bringing religion into it.


----------



## heavyknight (Aug 5, 2010)

At least that's one step closer to US being the 'land of the free'...

And lol'ing at the we weren't made to be homosexual. If we weren't, why is it possible? -waits for someone to pull something out of their ass-

I'm bi, and.... all I can say is.....to each, his own. You want to be gay, fine. If you aren't, then whatever. It's not going to kill you or affect you personally.

Scenario time!
What if, your son ends up gay? Just because they don't share the same views don't mean you have to be a moron about it. It's your freaking child. If someone says that is being personally affected - you're the one who's making it affect you. Because they say one thing, -you- see them differently all of a sudden.

In fact, in the worst cases, narrow-minded straight people have killed gays over not liking what they like. Woo, petty reasons.

Besides, the biggest plus here is, less idiots around, assuming gays/lesbians choose to not have kids.
It's just getting too sad. Beyond pathetic. Even trolls don't even know what adrenaline is, and it's part of their freaking body. If that's not sad or degrading, what is? /rage
Not many people are actually worth considering or calling a human. Insults real human beings.
Lower population, less issues, more of what the 'world' should 'be'.

Where are people with the open minds at?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Discrimination is funny when done wrong. The equivalent to trolling, in a way.

At some points, this thread/the topic... is just as bad as maturity and games/MMOs.... ironically, maturity is also lacking here and there.

On topic - Backing up the narrow mindedness... "They cited as rational a view that children fare best with both a father and a mother."
Seriously? SOME PEOPLE DON'T EVEN HAVE PARENTS. Makin' a big deal over nothin'... there's hardly anything different. The effects are like comparing 1 boy raised with 3 girls, and 1 girl raised with 3 boys.
I think they might fare even better, less 'omg u cant lyke girls/guys'. Much, much, better.
/end
/start
Also wanted to say something about -


Spoiler






			
				juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> *Pussy on pussy = cool with me*
> Cock and pussy = cool with me
> Cock and cock = *that's just gay*
> marriage is a dude and a chick
> ...



Firstly, if you're going to say it's stupid, list valid points, or else you're the stupid one.
Secondly, gayness is just gay? Such maturity... can't enjoy? How would you know, have you done it?
I'm different in a non-gay way, and am proud of it. I love being seen different. Being the weird guy or disgusting one, or the person who eats just about anything. If I went in-depth with that, I'd either be called childish or stupid.
Third - Gay, in a nutshell?  That's just ignorance in a nutshell.
Fourth - Get started on gay women. Please, try to make them look bad with all your might.
On that topic - the facial hair thing - although I haven't exactly kissed another person with the same facial hair/features, they do apply to my interests as a bisexual.
Please, show me a manual/guidebook for life where it says it can't be enjoyable. So if I kissed my dad, it wouldn't be enjoyable? Inb4 someone says incest or gross, what, can't show your parent some love? As a child, and growing up, etc.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 5, 2010)

Pussy on pussy = cool with me
Cock and pussy = cool with me
Cock and cock = that's just gay


marriage is a dude and a chick


----------



## Logan 5 (Aug 5, 2010)

my avatar is classier than yours.


----------



## mthrnite (Aug 5, 2010)

dinofan01: I didn't even have to close the thread.. yet... YAY!

anyway, don't bash too much on religion in general, the devil is in the details, when i referred earlier to "the christians", I meant the ones that have a problem with it. My bad.
Certain types of christians are actually pro gay rights. I mean, take a look at the infighting within the Lutheran church if you don't believe me. Where people do have a problem with it, it's usually down to just a few things.

Either they take a hard line against due to their religious doctrine (or their preacher's doctrine)
or they had a bad experience that turned them paranoid
or they are actually homosexuals themselves but don't like themselves and blame "the gay" for torturing them
or they are young and have only heard stories of homosexuals, but haven't ever really known one
or they know somebody they don't like in school who makes it a point to be as homosexual as they can possibly be, and stick everyone's nose in it, so to speak.

People grow and learn, usually. I used to be pretty homophobic myself back in high school, then one day I just kinda woke up and realized I was hating on people for no good reason. When I found out a friend was gay, that kinda brought me over the rest of the way. They're just normal people, some are weird, some smart, some stupid, some quiet.. runs the gamut, just like with the straights. The only difference has to do with something that, by and large, I don't really have to pay attention to if I don't want to. No reason to make a big deal out of it. They gotta be vocal over stuff like this so they won't end up as second-class citizens with fewer rights. Just move over, there's not a limit on marriage licenses.. they're not gonna run out of 'em. Let them get hitched if they want to, it's no skin off your nose.

edit: I gotta hit the sack so won't be here to babysit this thread, but I'm gonna leave it open. You guys do me a favor and be as rational as you can, ok?


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 5, 2010)

not gna bother voicing my opinion, or ppl will just quote and call me a homophobe or something


----------



## Vidboy10 (Aug 5, 2010)

After reading this topic, all I can say is...
7 Pages of lulz.


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 5, 2010)

Maz7006 said:
			
		

> *I HATE ALL GAY PEOPLE UGGA BUGGA!!!*


Homophobe!!!


@mthrnite

Exactly! This is a small victory! One day there will be 6 pages of fighting....the 5...then 4....then....


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 5, 2010)

@mthr: Or they've had it beaten into their heads that "the gays are EEVVVIILLL" by their families. 
(as was the case for me, for a great many years. )


These days I love having gay friends. They're some of the only guys that you never have to worry about trying to steal your girlfriend.


EDIT: I'll keep an eye on the place.
But don't be surprised if it gets closed by morning.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm christian and don't mind gays, I'm one of the good ones. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I did actually stop talking to a friend once he said he was gay because he kept hugging me and seizure-ing on me saying, "I'm raping you!!" then he would stop and say, "Just kidding"... He did it way to often in 1 day so I stopped talking to him. But as mthr said, people will eventually wake up and realize they don't to be so crazy over hating gays. And if you don't like gays, do the world a favor and hide it at least.


----------



## GBAer (Aug 5, 2010)

Opps sorry, ignore.


----------



## jelmew (Aug 5, 2010)

Good thing the judge did. I don't get why some people get so upset over gay/lesbian people. They are really nice people aswell.


----------



## GameWinner (Aug 5, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> After reading this topic, all I can say is...
> 7 Pages of lulz.


Same here, just got through reading through them.


----------



## regnad (Aug 5, 2010)

Canonbeat234 said:
			
		

> GBAer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's Leviticus in the Old Testament that says not to be gay (Leviticus 18:22), and it specifically instructs us to kill gay men (20:13). It's pretty clear on that. It equates male homosexuality with beastiality, but is strangely silent on female homosexuality for some reason.

Leviticus also says a lot of other shit: 

You may not trim your beard (19:27)

Handicapped people may not approach the altar of God (21:16-23)

If you do any work on the Day of Atonement, God will kill you (23:29-30)

If you hear someone profane the name of God while arguing with someone, you have to stone him to death (24:10-23)

And this is just Leviticus! Let's not even get started with Deuteronomy, which is just packed with all kinds of very specific bat-shit crazy stuff that would get you immediately thrown in prison of you followed it! The Old Testament is full of this kind of crap -- and it's all very specific and very unequivocal.

Now many of you may say "well, Jesus came along, and he gave us the final word." And to that person I ask: where in the New Testament does Jesus offer an opinion on homosexuality one way or the other? Can't find that part? Hmm... it must not have been such a burning issue for him I suppose.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 5, 2010)

regnad said:
			
		

> If you hear someone profane the name of God while arguing with someone, you have to stone him to death (24:10-23)



All I said was "That piece of Halibut was good enough for Jehovah!".


----------



## Logan 5 (Aug 5, 2010)

regnad said:
			
		

> Now many of you may say "well, Jesus came along, and he gave us the final word." And to that person I ask: where in the New Testament does Jesus offer an opinion on homosexuality one way or the other? Can't find that part? Hmm... it must not have been such a *flaming* issue for him I suppose.



fix'd

EDIT:  Google damn it!


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 5, 2010)

Logan 5 said:
			
		

> my avatar is classier than yours.


My wookie has a monocle, suck it! muahahaa


If I post some gay goatse, can we all just call this thread quits?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 5, 2010)

juggernaut:
Firstly, all goatse is gay.
Secondly, that would just be an end to your participation in the discussion.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 5, 2010)

I think it's hilarious everyone that has a problem with this. how does it affect you at all? Christianity didn't invent marriage, and marriage doesn't have to be religious, so what's the issue, besides being a homophobe? 

I would be willing to bet that anyone who has a problem with this, their parents do also.


----------



## Maz7006 (Aug 5, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Maz7006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol

no it's not that, in an older thread i said something, and then i was immediately attacked and apparently my ideas where confusing to understand; even though ppl dnt understand that other peoples opinions are opinions, as in i may too find the opposite opinion confusing ... something of the sort


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 5, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> I think it's hilarious everyone that has a problem with this. how does it affect you at all? Christianity didn't invent marriage, and marriage doesn't have to be religious, so what's the issue, besides being a homophobe?
> 
> I would be willing to bet that anyone who has a problem with this, their parents do also.


This post has changed my views. marry me


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 5, 2010)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> dudeonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Already married, but maybe we can go to the men's room and cross streams some time.


----------



## Logan 5 (Aug 5, 2010)

I have a question.  If you date a t****** for a few months, and years later you find out that she was a post op transvestite does that make you gay?  does it make you gay if you never find out at all?

I have another question, who's avatar is classier:  Mine or Juggernaut's?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Aug 5, 2010)

Logan 5 said:
			
		

> I have another question, who's avatar is classier:  Mine or Juggernaut's?




That question should be asked Here.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 5, 2010)

regnad said:
			
		

> Now many of you may say "well, Jesus came along, and he gave us the final word." And to that person I ask: where in the New Testament does Jesus offer an opinion on homosexuality one way or the other? Can't find that part? Hmm... it must not have been such a burning issue for him I suppose.



Out with the Old and in with the New doesn't exactly apply here, me thinks, since both are about Jesus.

Anyways, it seems nowadays that a person's vote doesn't matter anymore. It's all about politicians, "people in high places", and their agendas.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 5, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> juggernaut911 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we can cross streams... with our hearts


----------



## Midna (Aug 5, 2010)

I can't believe how many bigoted jackasses this forum has. What is _wrong_ with you people?

Also, that picture is of Gus from the USA Network show _Psych_. Love that show.


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 5, 2010)

Ooooooo this thread is getting good: classy wookie v. white man debate, ghostbuster's urine crossing the stream, and a black guy making eating popcorn look so funky. All of this from a marriage debate? I love the temp!



			
				Maz7006 said:
			
		

> dinofan01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its cool man. I'm just messin around here. Apparently me and few others that have to be the ones to stop people from going to serious and starting a flame war. Yes I consider my joking saving the forum!! dun dun dun! lol


----------



## Sterling (Aug 5, 2010)

Honestly I shouldn't even be replying here, seeing as I have a "history" with these threads.

I have a question: Do people even need marriage to be happy? Because I know several people who aren't married and don't plan on marriage (and they live together). Seriously, marriage is just a status for the law/religious purposes. I don't know why it's such a big deal. I mean I would have voted no for it because I believe it's wrong. No one needs marriage to be happy, it's just because gays/lesbians seem to have something they want to prove.

/End of post/


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 5, 2010)

Sterl500 said:
			
		

> I HAS HISTORY.
> 
> BLARG HERPDERP.
> 
> ...



Cool


So when this blows over, will anyone even care?


----------



## emigre (Aug 5, 2010)

Or they want to get married to show their love and commitment to society? Also the legal status is hugely important in matters such as inheritance,child custody etc.

Tolerence baby.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 5, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> yes as long as it is boy girl
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Me too.
And annoying quote limit is annoying.


----------



## Dangy (Aug 5, 2010)

"I don't hate gays, but if some faggot ever tried to touch me..."

That is all.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 5, 2010)

FYI, some people might be concerned about the somewhat colourful language.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Aug 5, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> FYI, some people might be concerned about the somewhat colourful language.


Example:

DEROGATORY LANGUAGE!

Boo hoo. I don't like the way you talk so I'll report you.


----------



## nando (Aug 5, 2010)

yay!

i think marriage is stupid, but the right to marry is not. ideally i would prefer that married couples didn't get extra benefits or protections that single people don't get, but any move towards equality is welcomed.

i do believe some people are against gay marriage because they imagine gay sex is simply gross. and it is, but so is straight sex. just picture your parents going at it! or any of the ugly people you see everyday... should they not be allowed to marry because you think it's gross?


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 5, 2010)

well this will be a long post

i see that many people are quoting leviticus. you know what i have to say about that?
"Ye shall keep my statutes. Thou shalt not let thy cattle gender with a diverse kind: thou shalt not sow thy field with mingled seed: neither shall a garment mingled of linen and woollen come upon thee."
- leviticus 19:19
no clothes of mixed fibers.

"These shall ye eat of all that are in the waters: whatsoever hath fins and scales in the waters, in the seas, and in the rivers, them shall ye eat.
And all that have not fins and scales in the seas, and in the rivers, of all that move in the waters, and of any living thing which is in the waters, they shall be an abomination unto you:
They shall be even an abomination unto you; ye shall not eat of their flesh, but ye shall have their carcases in abomination.
Whatsoever hath no fins nor scales in the waters, that shall be an abomination unto you."
-leviticus 11:9-12
oh my god, no shellfish. guess we are ALL going to hell

honestly, stop quoting from the bible, especially the old testament.



			
				VashTS said:
			
		

> facial hair + facial hair = disgusting.
> 
> says you. i like it.
> you know what else? people like different things sexually. some people like bondage. i think some of bondage is disgusting, but does that mean im going to criticize them for doing that? thats just immature and ignorant. its also not like we are going to go right up to you and make out with you, ever.
> ...



how? if the passage in leviticus was truly condemning gays when it was written in ca 1440 bc, this must be a huuuuge trend.
saying that it is a trend is just ignorant. you cant even consider everyone gay/straight. what about intersex? what about people of the third gender? what about transpeople?
you know what i think you would say? i think you would say "its all wrong, its disgusting, theres no such thing, its a DISEASE"
it has been around much much longer than you think, and its not even limited to humans! how about that.


you also know what? there are alot of *THEORIES* about what causes homosexuality. you cant take theories as absolute fact. theories change too. 
if one of you mentions evolution, think about this
some people think its wrong, some think its right. there will always be controversy of it. its hard to prove too, since evolution takes place over a long period of time, which it would happen probably long after we die. yeah, i believe in evolution, but does that mean i criticize people who believe in creationism? they are compatible you know. you can say god put evolution into place.

you know what people also had a problem with, interracial marriage. see how quickly that hate died down? i kind of dont see that happening with gay marriage though. i think some people just see us as a scapegoat for hate. if this country fails ever, i can see the descendants of fred phelps saying "IT WAS THE GODDAMN GAYS". i can see many people doing that, too, not just them. 

this thread really upsets me. i cant stand homophobia, dont understand it either. to me its just "OH MY GOD THEY ARE DIFFERENT! SHUN THEM! SHUNNNNNNNNNNN". 

we arent sex fiends. i know many abstinent religious gays, who arent trying to find someone they can be thereself with, or find someone who they would spend the rest of their lives together with (not even sexually) because they dont want to be yelled at, telling them they are wrong, and told they are going to hell.

let me ask you this? if marriage is made for procreation, what about infertile couples. couples who dont want children? i find that people who say this are hypocrites because they probably use contraceptives themselves and spouting shit.

jesus teaches love not hate. i cant remember ever even reading that jesus talking about homosexuality. and i spent my entire life in catholic school, and going to mass every sunday up until last year (i stopped. i do not believe in organized religion).


[/rant]
i look forward to replies because it seems like most of these in this thread just get ignored.

recommended movie: for the bible tells me so


----------



## jgu1994 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey guys, if you don't like gay marriage, blame straight people. They're the ones who keep having gay babies.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 5, 2010)

jgu1994 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, if you don't like gay marriage, blame straight people. They're the ones who keep having gay babies.



I just lol'd hard.


----------



## Logan 5 (Aug 5, 2010)

The government should have absolutely no involvement in the operation of any religious ritual unless that ritual is in violation of the law.  You can't legislate religion and religion shouldn't (not can't b/c they _do_) legislate morality, the constitution specifically undeniably prohibits it and iirc that amendment has not been repealed as of yet.


----------



## Lily (Aug 5, 2010)

jgu1994 said:
			
		

> Hey guys, if you don't like gay marriage, blame straight people. They're the ones who keep having gay babies.



Gold.

You win the thread.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 5, 2010)

Well I am glad to finally see that horrid thing finally got stricken down, but at the same time find it very disturbing that people have to vote for other people's rights.
@VashTS: You are an ignorant bigot and one of the reasons people in sociality can not progress.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 5, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Well I am glad to finally see that horrid thing finally got stricken down, but at the same time find it very disturbing that people have to vote for other people's rights.


This is true.


----------



## Magmorph (Aug 5, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> you also know what? there are alot of *THEORIES* about what causes homosexuality. you cant take theories as absolute fact. theories change too.
> if one of you mentions evolution, think about this
> some people think its wrong, some think its right. there will always be controversy of it. its hard to prove too, since evolution takes place over a long period of time, which it would happen probably long after we die. yeah, i believe in evolution, but does that mean i criticize people who believe in creationism? they are compatible you know. you can say god put evolution into place.
> 
> ...


It isn't about happiness, its about the legal benefits that a woman and man can get but two people of the same gender cannot.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 5, 2010)

If my sister loved me as two wedded people joined together do, then I should have the right to be able to marry her, right? This is just an example, mind you, though I do have a hot cousin. If the law can be changed to include same-sex marriage, then why not incest marriage? Two consenting adults, like with heterosexual and homosexual marriages.


----------



## BakuFunn (Aug 5, 2010)

What if you met a female, grown increasingly fond of her, only to find out she is male?

Isn't marriage presumably a legal and religious binding between two beings in love?


----------



## Magmorph (Aug 5, 2010)

DiscostewSM said:
			
		

> If my sister loved me as two wedded people joined together do, then I should have the right to be able to marry her, right? This is just an example, mind you, though I do have a hot cousin. If the law can be changed to include same-sex marriage, then why not incest marriage? Two consenting adults, like with heterosexual and homosexual marriages.


The only problem would be the birth defects that could occur.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 5, 2010)

I Hate Gay People,There Is A Gay Guy In My School Named David,But I Call Him Gayvid.The Scary Part Is That He Is My Neighboor.


----------



## GreatCrippler (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't see the point of this debate. It makes less than no sense to me. Why does anyone care if gay people can be married by law? Be who you want to be with. Who gives a shit if the state recognizes the union.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 5, 2010)

Alex221 said:
			
		

> I Hate Gay People,There Is A Gay Guy In My School Named David,But I Call Him Gayvid.The Scary Part Is That He Is My Neighboor.You know, if you're under 13 you shouldn't be on forums without your parent's explicit permission.
> QUOTEThe Children's Online Privacy Protection Act, effective April 21, 2000, applies to the online collection of personal information from children under 13.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 5, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Alex221 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Applause*


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 5, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Alex221 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually,I Just Turned 13 On June The 13 XD And By The Way,1 More Year And Im Going To High School Im Not A Kid.


----------



## Magmorph (Aug 5, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> I don't see the point of this debate. It makes less than no sense to me. Why does anyone care if gay people can be married by law? Be who you want to be with. Who gives a shit if the state recognizes the union.


People give a shit because there are legal benefits that gay people wouldn't be getting if their union wasn't recognized by the state.


----------



## dinofan01 (Aug 5, 2010)

Alex221 said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Being a certain age doesn't make you a kid. The ignorant and naive things you say make you a kid.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 5, 2010)

dinofan01 said:
			
		

> Alex221 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh..Sorry I Didnt Know.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 5, 2010)

VashTS said:
			
		

> sorry to burst everyones bubble.  gay is a trend.  nothing more.


I find this an interesting and slightly funny statement. If anything homophobia is a trend. Through out history homosexuals have been present and open with out a problem. Then came all these different religions saying it was a problem which started homophobia through out the times. Now the churches are getting stale and studies have reveal that homosexuality is normal and nothing anyone can control. So people are slowly realizing no matter what the bitching they do it's not going to go anywhere. But yet there are still those select insecure few who still cling to it, not really even knowing what they are hating, just ignorantly spewing out homophobic remarks not realizing that in turn they are the ones who look like fools.
If anything in history has proven hatred is a trend. Just look at the hatred towards Jew, Blacks, Witches, Communist, ect. Nowadays any hatred towards them is frowned upon and soon homophobia will be as well.
Face it, if anything this proves hatred is slowly dieing.


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 5, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> When people say Jesus is loving are they just ignorant of this passage or ignoring it?
> 
> Revelation 2:22-23
> "Behold, I will cast her into a bed, and them that commit adultery with her into great tribulation, except they repent of their deeds. And I will kill her children with death; and all the churches shall know that I am he which searcheth the reins and hearts: and I will give unto every one of you according to your works.



out of context, much?

that revelations passage is not a good example:
a) revelations in general is not a good example. its about good vs evil. the evil shall be punished basically.
b) it is basically written cryptically (even revelations in general is about that).
c) that passage was written to a church about a "false church", and a prophetess that was doing evil
"Nevertheless, I have this against you: You tolerate that woman Jezebel, who calls herself a prophetess. By her teaching she misleads my servants into sexual immorality and the eating of food sacrificed to idols. I have given her time to repent of her immorality, but she is unwilling" (2:20-21)
therefore, children in this case would not mean actual children. meaning, her followers. again, you must take in to consideration revelations is symbolic.
killing the followers could mean that when the second coming nears that when they are judged they will be sent to hell because they are evil.
d) jesus being loving does not mean that they can't be punished for sins.

of course, everyone has their own interpretation.


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 5, 2010)

Alex221 said:
			
		

> I Hate Gay People,There Is A Gay Guy In My School Named David,But I Call Him Gayvid.The Scary Part Is That He Is My Neighboor.


Damn son.

I thought I was too biased against gays. Jeez man.


----------



## Prophet6000 (Aug 5, 2010)

o-o so everyone is forced to like gay people now and obey gay law?


----------



## GreatCrippler (Aug 5, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> GreatCrippler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can have a legally binding union without marriage. Share last names, and file your taxes together. Don't see where this gets infringed upon. Marriage is an outdated custom that people seem to put way to much belief in. Be with who you want to be with. Legal documents stating as much is rather pointless.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 5, 2010)

Ferrariman said:
			
		

> Alex221 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its Not Just Me Man Everyone In The School Hates Him,I Think He The Worst Hated Person In School.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 5, 2010)

Prophet6000 said:
			
		

> o-o so everyone is forced to like gay people now and obey gay law?


Why most we be referred to as gay people? And Gay laws? Why in 2010 in America is is this still gong on?


----------



## Magmorph (Aug 5, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> Magmorph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why does it matter to you who is being killed? Is killing someone a good solution to anything? Is sending someone to hell better than killing them? Honestly sending someone to hell or killing them no matter what they have done doesn't sound very loving to me.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 5, 2010)

Prophet6000 said:
			
		

> o-o so everyone is forced to like gay people now and obey gay law?


It's not called "liking", it's called "tolerance", something parents sadly almost never teach their kids.

Also, what the hell's a "gay law"?


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 5, 2010)

Even If I Dislike Gay People,Why Do We Call Them Gay? Maybe We Should Just Call Them Cat Boys XD Just Kiddin Im Not Trying To Make Fun Of You Man.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 5, 2010)

Alex221 said:
			
		

> Even If I Dislike Gay People,Why Do We Call Them Gay? Maybe We Should Just Call Them Cat Boys XD Just Kiddin Im Not Trying To Make Fun Of You Man.


Better idea, why not just call us people.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 5, 2010)

Alex221 said:
			
		

> Ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Personally, I love how you follow everyone else and hate someone that you don't even know.
It's a real sign of adulthood, kid.


----------



## monkat (Aug 5, 2010)

Alex221 said:
			
		

> Even If I Dislike Gay People,Why Do We Call Them Gay? Maybe We Should Just Call Them Cat Boys XD Just Kiddin Im Not Trying To Make Fun Of You Man.



Why Do You Talk In Spaced Camel Case? It Seems Like More Trouble Than It's Worth In Order To Look Bizarre.

We call them gay because that's the relative definition of the word? Homosexual


----------



## Prophet6000 (Aug 5, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Alex221 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because that would be gay


----------



## GreatCrippler (Aug 5, 2010)

Everyone wants to be a minority... Lets get a gay woman hispanic president who is of islamic faith, and get all of this out of the way. People are people, be moronic sheepish people. Who cares about the differences in race, sexuality, and religion.


----------



## Magmorph (Aug 5, 2010)

GreatCrippler said:
			
		

> Magmorph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I may be wrong but from what I remember the legal union doesn't have the same benefits as marriage. I'm not sure on this though.


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 5, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> MFDC12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



look at this way:
parents are supposed to be loving and caring for a child, right? if they do wrong, they get punished (spanked, timeout, whatever).
is this not the same? jesus is "our father", right? why would we not get punished for our wrong doing? are the parents wrong and unloving for punishing a child?

please keep in mind im agnostic, im pretty sure i posted this in the main post. if not, you know now.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 5, 2010)

Prophet6000 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that was clever. Most have taken you all day to get that one.
Do you even have any idea what you are even saying? Referring to something as gay works as well as me referring to my chair as straight.


----------



## Logan 5 (Aug 5, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> **has gay in username yet complains about being referred to as gay*


----------



## DiscostewSM (Aug 5, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> GreatCrippler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As someone said earlier, it's state-related, meaning you can get the legal union in one state, but it doesn't mean all states recognize it.


----------



## Prophet6000 (Aug 5, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Prophet6000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did take awhile you know with my slow homophobic brain. lol i guess i have to bow down and accept everything that people want because


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 5, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Alex221 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats True,Maybe Today Is The Day Where I Will Toler Gay People,Maybe Today Is The Day Where America And The United Nations Will Accept The Fact That There Are Gay People And That They Are Regular People..... LOL It Sounds As If Im Making A Presidential Speech Or Something. Even Though I Now Accept These People I Will Still Hate The Kid From My School,In Fact Im Going To Beat Him Up When We Go Back To School Cause He Stole My Naruto Manga Book And Gave It Back A Month Later Torn And Ripped.


----------



## monkat (Aug 5, 2010)

Logan 5 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> > **has gay in username yet complains about being referred to as gay*



It's not a problem with being called gay, it's that it's silly when there's no need for it. Like, for example, "God, you're so black" - it just sounds silly, and well, stupid.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 5, 2010)

Logan 5 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> > **has gay in username yet complains about being referred to as gay*


Observant and you clearly read my post out of context. I am complaining about the world having to make a separate term to define things that should be the same and or using words that clearly don't fit, like gay, to define things that can't have a sexuality. The username as spoken is not in this context.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 5, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> honestly, stop quoting from the bible, especially the old testament.


Check my quote. New Testament.


----------



## MFDC12 (Aug 5, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> MFDC12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a quote from the bible is a quote from the bible no matter what. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



also, link please. i cant seem to find it.


----------



## Trulen (Aug 5, 2010)

inb4lock.


So.  Am I the only person who really didn't care?  


I heard about it and it left an impact on me about as much as the cars turning left on a green light up the street.


But then it got the better of me and had to post here.
Oh internets, you slay me.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 5, 2010)

.
[/quote]
Its Not Just Me Man Everyone In The School Hates Him,I Think He The Worst Hated Person In School.
[/quote]
Personally, I love how you follow everyone else and hate someone that you don't even know.
It's a real sign of adulthood, kid.
[/quote]
I Did Know Him When We Were Little,He Suddenly Changed We He Found Out That Guys Could Like Guys.


----------



## Magmorph (Aug 5, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> look at this way:
> parents are supposed to be loving and caring for a child, right? if they do wrong, they get punished (spanked, timeout, whatever).
> is this not the same? jesus is "our father", right? why would we not get punished for our wrong doing? are the parents wrong and unloving for punishing a child?
> 
> please keep in mind im agnostic, im pretty sure i posted this in the main post. if not, you know now.


The whole point of punishment is so you learn from your mistakes and don't repeat them. If you just kill someone or send them to hell you are giving them an infinite punishment for a finite sin and not giving them a chance to learn anything.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Aug 5, 2010)

I have a natural habit of saying things like, "Hey guys, you know that fat ass white dude across the street?" when really I could just say "Hey guys, you know that guy across the street?", I would not say, "You know that gay guy?" because that is unnoticeable unless the guy wears a rainbow shirt and short shorts. Anyways, this thread was about gay marriage. Good for them that they can get married.


----------



## Acetic Orcein (Aug 5, 2010)

So many disturbing things in this thread lol, especially you VashTS! 

I've briefly skimmed this thread anyway, religion has been cited alot! I do actually believe in God! Many religions believe that he is almighty etc, and if this is so, surely he must have created homosexuality too? But I guess someone might argue that being gay is 'temptation' etc, but I don't really see the need for God to be testing certain people like that! That's really mean! If God is really God, why would he be testing people? Surely he should love anyone, regardless of their sexual orientation (unless he's a homophobe or something- but that is a contradiction in itself- baaah I'm confused now!). 

Anyway to clarify, I think that if God is all powerful, then he must have made homosexuality. To question homosexuality is to question God right?
Of course, murder, robbery etc exist in the world too. But I guess the difference is that the crimes are choices a person can make. Again, people will question whether homosexuality is a choice... I'm sure people don't wake up one day and decide to be gay for the day, I think sexual orientation is something that you're born with. Again... more opinions!

*sigh*

Well I can say that I think aslong as you're a good human being, it shouldn't matter at all whether you're straight or gay. Everyone is human, and should be judged based on whether they are a good person. So gay marriage should be acceptable! Too many people are ignorant or quick to discriminate against others for awful, ignorant and dumb reasons.


----------



## Logan 5 (Aug 5, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> **still has gay in username yet continues to complain about being called gay*



You obviously, as an individual, make a huge effort to be set apart with the username and sexually suggestive sig/ava.  No, I did not miss the point you were trying to make, I'm just pointing out your rampant hypocrisy.  It's people like you who give homosexuals a bad reputation.


----------



## Danny600kill (Aug 5, 2010)

What a great step, now every single state and country for that matter should accept it and we should move on. It should never have been illegal anywhere

They say it's against the Bible, but that makes no sense. That means in theory they shouldn't let any one who doesn't follow the bible and isn't Christian/Catholic ect getting married

Being Gay makes no difference, if you love someone you should have the right to get married, that's the end of it.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 5, 2010)

MFDC12 said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My post


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 5, 2010)

Alex221 said:
			
		

> Thats True,Maybe Today Is The Day Where I Will Toler Gay People,Maybe Today Is The Day Where America And The United Nations Will Accept The Fact That There Are Gay People And That They Are Regular People..... LOL It Sounds As If Im Making A Presidential Speech Or Something. Even Though I Now Accept These People I Will Still Hate The Kid From My School,In Fact Im Going To Beat Him Up When We Go Back To School Cause He Stole My Naruto Manga Book And Gave It Back A Month Later Torn And Ripped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Prophet6000 (Aug 5, 2010)

This whole gay thing is being forced on people by the media. almost every girl i know says she is bi sexual and dudes are turning gay. and now straight is gonna become the minority.


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 5, 2010)

no god did not make homosexuals 
why do you think its adam and eve
anyway funny avatar


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 5, 2010)

Discussions about this sort of thing work when the participants are sensible about it.

If anyone is curious, I'm technically not homophobic. I'm not frightened of the people, I just personally disagree with what they choose to do, and I prefer not to associate with them.



No flames kthnx


----------



## Magmorph (Aug 5, 2010)

Logan 5 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He's complaining about gay being used as a derogatory term.


----------



## Danny600kill (Aug 5, 2010)

Prophet6000 said:
			
		

> This whole gay thing is being forced on people by the media. almost every girl i know says she is bi sexual and dudes are turning gay. and now straight is gonna become the minority.



How is it being forced, you love who you love? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If you love the same sex then you are gay, if you don't you are straight, you don't choose who you love, it just happens. Scientifically everyone is born bi-capable so it makes no difference. The one thing that can't be explained by science fully is love. It's the hardest thing to describe but I know that it is the same no matter who you love


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 5, 2010)

gays started HIV
(let all the hate come in)


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 5, 2010)

Prophet6000 said:
			
		

> This whole gay thing is being forced on people by the media. almost every girl i know says she is bi sexual and dudes are turning gay. and now straight is gonna become the minority.
> People don't turn gay like that, they are born gay. I have a strong doubt the media has any real effect on people's sexuality other than often telling people to hide it
> QUOTE(ball2012003 @ Aug 5 2010, 05:55 PM) gays started HIV
> (let all the hate come in)


Wrong you twit. It was first noted in a boy in a black straight male in the 1950's.


----------



## Prophet6000 (Aug 5, 2010)

Danny600kill said:
			
		

> Prophet6000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well People at my school were trying to tell me it is wrong to hate gays. so i can't stand by what i believe but others can? bs.


----------



## Danny600kill (Aug 5, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> gays started HIV
> (let all the hate come in)



Yeh they created in a lab and then gave it to themselves so that they could rule the world 

You know nothing and are now just flaming for no real reason

Please go and read up on what you write before you post


----------



## Logan 5 (Aug 5, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> I find it rather sad that a thread that happens to have to do with anything about gay people has to turn into flame wars,religious debates, and homophobia.



Your ignorance is more than likely the cause of most of the negative comments directed towards you.


----------



## monkat (Aug 5, 2010)

Prophet6000 said:
			
		

> This whole gay thing is being forced on people by the media. almost every girl i know says she is bi sexual and dudes are turning gay. and now straight is gonna become the minority.
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...



2. How is being gay forced on anyone by the media? Last time I checked they don't have hypnotizing machines on TV, and who wants to be the overly flamboyant gay man in sitcoms? Really?

3. A. Who cares if straight people were suddenly in the minority? Our population would decrease over time, and then have a re-increase in straight population as per evolution. B. That won't happen. It doesn't really work like that (see above)


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 5, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> People don't turn gay like that, they are born gay.


*Chucklesnorts*

Why would they be born like that? Is it definitely something that happens at birth or just influence at a young age?


----------



## Danny600kill (Aug 5, 2010)

Prophet6000 said:
			
		

> Danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can believe what you want. It's just not nice to bully people when you don't like it. If you don't like something be considerate and accept other peoples idea's as well as your own

There is always going to be haters, that is how the world works, all I ask is that you be considerate


----------



## Prophet6000 (Aug 5, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> Prophet6000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so if people are born gay can't they fix it? i never knew u can just be born something. so your telling me there arent people who choose to be gay because their either desperate or lonely or want to fit in


----------



## Danny600kill (Aug 5, 2010)

Prophet6000 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes there are people like that, but it is not being forced on people and not to the extent you are talking about, the straight population will always be larger so don't worry. Please don't exaggerate

And Magmorph put it perfectly '' Why do you think it's something that needs to be fixed? ''


----------



## Magmorph (Aug 5, 2010)

Prophet6000 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you think it's something that needs to be fixed?


----------



## Prophet6000 (Aug 5, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> Prophet6000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because i was taught gay is wrong. Im not saying straight is right but gay is not right male and females are made to be with each other not -x one another


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 5, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> Why do you think it's something that needs to be fixed?


Have you ever tried connecting two identical USB plugs into each other? It doesn't work.

That analogy has too many similarities.


----------



## monkat (Aug 5, 2010)

Prophet6000 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We were born men...We were born human, etc. Naturally, I think you're talking about sexuality, so I'll go there. When people say that they were born gay/straight/bi/what-have-you, what they mean is that they didn't choose it on the onset of puberty. You weren't born straight, either.

Please read my post about bisexuality being the actual norm, because it would make a perfect spot here, but no one chooses to be gay - you just prefer one over the other. There are naturally a few who are desperate, lonely, and/or want to fit in who say that they are gay to do so, but the same goes on the flipside. Gay people often feel alienated and stay in the closet for just that reason - they *pretend to be straight so that they fit in*. Does that mean that heterosexuality is just a trend and should be abolished?


----------



## Danny600kill (Aug 5, 2010)

Prophet6000 said:
			
		

> because i was taught gay is wrong. Im not saying straight is right but gay is not right male and females are made to be with each other not -x one another



It is not wrong, where is this almighty rule book of the universe that is globally accepted by everyone where it says that liking the same gender is wrong


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 5, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> Why do you think it's something that needs to be fixed?


because gay people cant have kids so they adopt
and then they'll most likely raise their kids to be gay
and repeat and repeat until a majority of the population turns gay


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 5, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Gay people often feel alienated and stay in the closet for just that reason - they *pretend to be straight so that they fit in*. Does that mean that heterosexuality is just a trend and should be abolished?
> Has it occurred to you that they try to do that because part of them still feels that there's something not quite right about it?
> 
> QUOTE(Danny600kill @ Aug 5 2010, 11:04 PM) It is not wrong, where is this almighty rule book of the universe that is globally accepted by everyone where it says that liking the same gender is wrong


*Cough*Bible*cough*


Just so everyone here knows, I'm not intending to flame/troll anybody by what I'm saying here. Ideally I wouldn't need to say this but I like to err on the side of caution.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 5, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> Magmorph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a lesbian relative who has kids and the kids are straight


----------



## Danny600kill (Aug 5, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> Magmorph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Back on to my point of you don't choose, lots of gay couples adopt and they don't make their children gay, there was a documentary about a couple recently on UK T.V who adopted and there children were all straight


----------



## injected11 (Aug 5, 2010)

Just gotta say wow. This thread has some of the most flabbergasting comments I've seen on GBAtemp. Many of you should be ashamed to be publicly voicing the ignorant and vile things you are.

California gets my thumbs-up. I hope more states follow suit.

Now to get into the spirit... Run for your lives, conservatives! The judges are gonna forcibly gay marry you and everyone you love! MWAHAHAHAHAHA!



			
				ball2012003 said:
			
		

> Magmorph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn. I laughed hard. We should pre-empt this and tell all the straights to stop having kids so the gays don't get em.


----------



## Alex221 (Aug 5, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> Magmorph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's True


----------



## Danny600kill (Aug 5, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> monkat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*cough* Not accepted by everyone *cough*


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 5, 2010)

Alex221 said:
			
		

> ball2012003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## omgpwn666 (Aug 5, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Magmorph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gay is definitely not the right way to go, that's a fact. Men can get women pregnant and create life, two guys/women can't do that without something weird going on. But it's the choice they want, even gay people know it's not right, that's why they have to wear clothing that will show they're gay and always say random stuff like "gay pride"... And the admitting to the parents part has to be so tough. But as I said, it's their decision.




Spoiler



I added straight gamer to my sig because all the gay guys write down "Gay gamer", and women say "Girl gamer and proud!" so under my avatar it says "Guy gamer and proud!"


----------



## Prophet6000 (Aug 5, 2010)

monkat said:
			
		

> Prophet6000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 well i can't argue with that but i will continue to stand by my beliefs. i dont think my parents would teach me anything wrong. before my mother died she told me if anyone in our family is gay disown them. and my cuzin is bi so i disowned him


----------



## Magmorph (Aug 5, 2010)

ball2012003 said:
			
		

> Magmorph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Adopting children is a good thing and even if that were true, less children being born isn't a bad thing. The earth can only sustain so many people.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 5, 2010)

Danny600kill said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was aware of that when I posted. If it was globally accepted and people didn't distort what it says then there would be far fewer problems around today.


----------



## monkat (Aug 5, 2010)

Magmorph said:
			
		

> ball2012003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Off-topic, but we are rapidly approaching the Earth's maximum predicted capacity.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 5, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am gay and I don't think it's wrong. I thought I was wrong when I was trying to be straight. I don't wear cloths like that, in fact I wear normal clothes like the rest of you guys, nor do  I say gay pride. I am a normal dude who happens to love and live with another guy


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 5, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I was aware of that when I posted. If it was globally accepted and people didn't distort what it says then there would be far fewer problems around today.


true words


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 5, 2010)

Disowned him 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!! That just not right 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !!!! Out right cold!!!!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Aug 5, 2010)

I think it is absolutely shocking, and sometimes funny too see what you bigots believe. It's okay to bully gay people because it's wrong? If you have gay parent's you'll turn out to be gay?

Being gay/bi is a TREND? lol. I agree that with some fucked up teens it is "trendy" As a few of my brother's friends claim that they're bi just to pick up chicks/look cool, but on the whole if it is a trend, it's been around for a while, and i will be around for a long time to come.

Someone should slap a few of you for the vile hatred coming out of your mouths though. Not only is it hateful, but it spreads ignorance.


----------



## Prophet6000 (Aug 5, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> I think it is absolutely shocking, and sometimes funny too see what you bigots believe. It's okay to bully gay people because it's wrong? If you have gay parent's you'll turn out to be gay?
> 
> Being gay/bi is a TREND? lol. I agree that with some fucked up teens it is "trendy" As a few of my brother's friends claim that they're bi just to pick up chicks/look cool, but on the whole if it is a trend, it's been around for a while, and i will be around for a long time to come.
> 
> Someone should slap a few of you for the vile hatred coming out of your mouths though. Not only is it hateful, but it spreads ignorance.



so it is wrong to believe in your family?


----------



## Magmorph (Aug 5, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Magmorph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're doing it that way, you're doing it wrong.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Aug 5, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're one of the good gays, unlike my mom. lol

EDIT: Not sure what you like to be called... Sorry =P


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 5, 2010)

Bullying anyone because of their life choices is wrong in any case.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 5, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> You're one of the good gays, unlike my mom. lol
> 
> EDIT: Not sure what you like to be called... Sorry =P
> I really don't care what people call me, lol. If I hated being called gay, then I wouldn't have put it in my username.
> ...


Honestly I hold no ground in that, but really maybe you should step back for second and really think about what they are saying?
They are telling you to hate another not based off something they did, but off something they have no control over. How right would it be if people grew up telling their kids to hate straight people for being straight?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 5, 2010)

omgpwn666 said:
			
		

> You're one of the good gays, unlike my mom. lol



OMG, how could you say that about your mother?!
...


...


...


...


Pics?


----------



## injected11 (Aug 5, 2010)

Prophet6000 said:
			
		

> dudeonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's right to infringe upon the rights of tons of people you will never meet and who have done nothing against you simply because your parents told you to?


----------



## ball2012003 (Aug 5, 2010)

when is someone going to close this thread
its pretty much useless you want to raise your post count by flaming


----------



## monkat (Aug 5, 2010)

Prophet6000 said:
			
		

> dudeonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No. Don't put words in peoples' mouths. However, it is up to the individual to weigh their blind allegiance to their dead relative's *opinion* with the consequences of hurting and bullying others for being different.


----------



## Danny600kill (Aug 5, 2010)

Prophet6000 said:
			
		

> dudeonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is no winning with you and a few others here  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If you don't like it go somewhere else, Gbatemp accepts all types of people, including Gays and does not accept bullying of any kind

So I kindly ask you to keep it to yourself or leave, we're not stopping you

Edit : Oh and Ball, If my mother told me to Kill every child under the age of 12 would that make it right


----------



## Tanas (Aug 5, 2010)

Danny600kill said:
			
		

> Prophet6000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That wouldnt happen to be the same book that promotes.

Human sacrifice 
Animal sacrifice
Rape
Possibly Paedophilia
Slavery
and Genocide
???


----------



## Magmorph (Aug 5, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I was aware of that when I posted. If it was globally accepted and people didn't distort what it says then there would be far fewer problems around today.


You're right. Now excuse me while I go kill some blasphemers and beat my slaves (it's not punishable as long as they live for a day after the beating 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 5, 2010)

A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
			
		

> I really don't care what people call me, lol. If I hated being called gay, then I wouldn't have put it in my username.
> I do hate being called other remarks though, I get that far too often in my town.
> You had your name changed a while ago because of something similar, yes?
> 
> ...


Not everyone is flaming, but yes, there does seem to be a lot of it.


...


inb4shaunj66


----------



## Prophet6000 (Aug 5, 2010)

injected11 said:
			
		

> Prophet6000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how would i infringe upon their rights?  well if my parents told me to do something i do it. I never want to dishonor them they are some of the most important People  to me


----------



## omgpwn666 (Aug 5, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> omgpwn666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! No, that's not an insult, I love my mom. Just she is one of proud gay people, which I think is dumb because if you want to be treated normal as a gay person, don't be proud. Straight people aren't proud, we're just straight. lol

@ Catboy: Ok, cool. Did not want to do something stupid and accidentally insult you, or make it appear as if I was trying to.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 5, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


L

O

L


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 5, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> A Gay Little Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, people were being real assholes to me, so I changed my name to The Pink Cat Boy, then when they continued I realized no matter what I did, I was never going to please the masses. So I changed it back.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 5, 2010)

Tanas said:
			
		

> Danny600kill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think someone needs to be a bit more informed...


----------

